# Is it Just Me?



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Or can next Wednesday not get here soon enough? I have officially checked out and find myself spending the majority of the day scouring the internet for pictures of Mule Deer. I have made grocery lists, packing lists and re-organized my stuff box numerous times (Stuff box is like a giant possibles pouch with all my muzzeloading stuff in it) I have even been out shoot 3 times since last Friday experimenting with different loads even though I have known what I'm hunting with for months. Come on clock....SPEED UP


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm in the same boat


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

I can't wait, this is my first year with a muzzle loader,


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Super stoked, not to mention it is feeling like fall now!!! I will be so happy if it's not 90 degrees like last time I was muzzleloader hunting!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

With this "weather" that we have now, I think I'm going to freeze my Ars off. Heading up today to get camp ready for Mondays LE Elk opener. (I'm not the hunter. my son drew the tag.) I'm going to be the camp cook, and pack mule.-O,-


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This will be the first time in 12 years that I have missed the opener of the muzzy hunt. I love the tradition of just being out there during the openers. 
My plan is to head out after work on Thursday and hunt Friday and Sat. Then return home on Sunday. 
Good luck to all.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My excitement has increased with the weather. I usually only take off Wed-Friday from work but this year I said to hell with it and requested Wed-Wed. My boss just said "Sounds like fun" 


-DallanC


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Leaving Monday night and hunting until Sunday or Monday....


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I admit I wish I stayed muzzy this year. I'm jealous of y'all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

My brother in law and I will be heading up Tuesday evening! Hope to have an opportunity to take my second buck with my flintlock!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm heading out Tuesday night, solo. I will be out until Sunday night if it takes that long. I think I will look through the pack again tomorrow just to make sure the unprepared bug doesn't get me.


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

Just got done loading the truck. I am headed out after work tuesday, I will be solo until thursday afternoon when my son get there, Should be fun with the 10 inches of snow the north slope got last weekend:grin:


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Just loaded up he trailer, after work it off to paradise!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys are killing me. It's going to be painful being at work Wed. and Thurs. with a tag in my pocket.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Finally headed out in a couple of hours! Hoping it's still snowy and not muddy.


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm sitting in the truck up on the mountain just waiting for morning! Hopefully my brother in law and I can each get something!


----------

